
Equifax Data Breach Settlement - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.ftc.gov/enforcement/cases-proceedings/refunds/equifax-data-breach-settlement
======
prittgluestick
$125 for being okay with making my retirement more insecure/unprobable than it
already was. Awesome!

